# Breeding Once A Week!!!!!!



## washburnfunk247 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey guys, first of all I have to say it took me forever to find this site , just got back online and couldn't find a site like this b4. Props to whoever started. Anyway , to the good stuff. Have 125, whisper 5, 200watt heater, undergravel, plants, logs, and five awesome rb p's. Have had them for 4 years. 
Here's their names
1. gerbert is 10 1/2 in and male
2. erbert is 8 and female
3. leno is 9 and male
4. flip is 8 and not sure, only one that doesn't do anything during spawning
5. pinky 7 and my best egg laying female

2. and 3. are a pair 
1. and 5. are a pair

It all started when i moved about a year ago. When I did , i moved them from a 55 to the new 125. Within about 2 weeks I noticed that they were turning black and standing up on their noses blowing rocks around. Being a fisherman i thought it might be a spawning ritual. Sure enough a week later i was staring into the tank when i seen the first one, damn are they small. For the next month i tried to raise but to no avail, partially cuz I'm broke and from Wisconsin and winter is cold and heat isn't cheap so the tank didn't stay very warm even with the heater. Got evicted and moved a 55 and the 125 in 4 hours(another story) . Now they spawn EVERY week. At first it was awesome , but now it's the same. I don't even bother taking the babies out anymore , I just let them get eaten cuz i have so many in multiple tanks. I don't have a dig camera , but hopefully i can get someone to take some pics so i can post them for you guys. Is this rare that they spawn so much. Furthermore, pinky the smallest and most aggressive keeps the other four on the other 2/3 of the tank. Does anyone know if i could sell them. Thanx for the help, welcome for the insight, and sorry for the length.

P.s.. gerbert can eat a feeder mouse in one bite, gone


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome ratpack. Some would love to be in your situation. It can prove to be a lot of work with just one spawn. I can't imagine every week. I seen somewhere that they can spawn every 2-3 days. I would love to see pics of your ps when you get a chance.


----------



## washburnfunk247 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hopefully when I move this weekend I can get some pics that I took on my buddies camera, and he can upload them for me, I guess they fed them 8 mice tonight


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

thats awesome... im hoping I get a pair that breeds


----------



## stecker83 (Apr 5, 2007)

i think i am in somewhat the same situation but my 5 RBP's are still in a 55g. the first spawn was about a week and a half ago. then yesterday i woke up and there were 2 separate piles of eggs. two pairs spawning at the same time. Was wondering if yours all spawn at the same time or at different times. The odd man out is looking a little roughed up by the other 4.


----------



## Ottawagoa (Jan 11, 2007)

What do you do within the 24 hours of them breeding.

are your light levels a 12/12 cycle, or are they random depending on when you can turn it on and off?

are you feeding them specific food?

offering powerheads of large water movement?

Sand or graavel bottom?

Just curious as to what could be trigger a recurrent spawning cycle, has to be either genetic or environmental, and might as well rule out the 2nd 1st eh... heh


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

Ottawagoa said:


> What do you do within the 24 hours of them breeding.
> 
> are your light levels a 12/12 cycle, or are they random depending on when you can turn it on and off?
> 
> ...


im dying to see the answer to you questions


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

Ottawagoa said:


> What do you do within the 24 hours of them breeding.
> 
> are your light levels a 12/12 cycle, or are they random depending on when you can turn it on and off?
> 
> ...


i doubt its something triggering, ya know, sh*t just happens when sh*t just happens.

when my rbps bred, i didn't have a timer on the lights, it was on a lot, sometimes a little, mostly on.

fed them hikari gold cichlid pellets always

no powerheads, that would probably push some eggs away if it was near the botom and would cause them to lay eggs at the other side of the tank probably.

i had gravel, they would constantly dig the gravel, but my p's and oscar did that even when not breeding.


----------

